# Desired species



## NYEric (Sep 2, 2014)

A distributor contacted me and asked what species most people in the USA would be interested in. Personally I am not into most multis, except for Albums or very dark ones. 
Just curious to know, what 3 species you would order, A. if price was no object; B. depending on getting a good price? 
Thanks.


----------



## Justin (Sep 2, 2014)

scenario "B"
Paph anitum
Paph gigantifolium


----------



## Chicago Chad (Sep 2, 2014)

stonei fma. album
anitum without crossed petals (ask eggshells-he knows)

Eric-we are one in the same!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 2, 2014)

Chicago Chad said:


> stonei fma. album



Bjorn is the only one to have gotten those that I have heard of. Pick something else.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Sep 2, 2014)

more anitums


----------



## NYEric (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Denver (Sep 2, 2014)

scenario B:
1. Adductum
2. Anitum
3a. Stonei
3b. Parishii

non-multiflorals:
Sangii
Tigrinum


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 2, 2014)

helenae alba
hangianum
rungsuriyanum


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 2, 2014)

hangianum
hangianum
kovachii


----------



## Chicago Chad (Sep 2, 2014)

and real BS tigrinums
established canhii
papuanum
violascens
hangianum
jackii fma. album
malipoense fma. album
vietnamense fma. album!!! GD said no way he will part with his.

and a few of paph mania's godefroyae's!


----------



## naoki (Sep 2, 2014)

Under scenario B (I'm not ready to sacrifice my life for orchids under scenario A),
Among available Paphs:
P. javanica virens
P. victoria-mariae
P. tigrinum

I'm sure everyone wants difficult to get species like P. wentworthianum, P. bougainvilleanum, and P. papuanum.


----------



## Justin (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh yeah i forgot tigrinum


----------



## 17andgrowing (Sep 2, 2014)

P. trgrinum P. canhii


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Sep 2, 2014)

Paph. hangianum, for sure would be nice. Particularly if it were available with enough quantity and frequency that it wasn't terrible expensive. I'd be willing to pay more for this species than I would for most others.

I'm not convinced I'd buy it unless it was affordably priced, but it would be neat to see some Paph. jackii available.

I'd most definitely love to see both/either of Paph. canhii and the newly described species whose name I won't even try to spell right now.

I feel like there aren't that many mature Paph. emersonii available. So, when they are available, the prices are way more than I'd be willing to spend.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 2, 2014)

Hmmm, thanks for the info. still waiting to hear from other members.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 2, 2014)

Chicago Chad said:


> established canhii
> papuanum
> violascens
> hangianum
> and a few of paph mania's godefroyae's!


These are all readily available



Chicago Chad said:


> and real BS tigrinums
> jackii fma. album
> malipoense fma. album
> vietnamense fma. album!!! GD said no way he will part with his.



These you would have to work for!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 2, 2014)

Depending on price:
anitum
adductum
gigantifolium
Phrags:
brasilience (dark clone)
caricinum
hirtzii

I might think of more...


----------



## Migrant13 (Sep 2, 2014)

P. randsii, P. sangii, P. tigrinum and P. anitum


----------



## AdamD (Sep 2, 2014)

Anitum
Kolo alba
Gigantifolium
Victoria-mariae


----------



## abax (Sep 2, 2014)

Phrag. fischeri of blooming size at almost any price.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Sep 3, 2014)

> These are all readily available



I already have them but I can always use more.


----------



## MaryPientka (Sep 3, 2014)

mrhappyrotter said:


> Paph. hangianum, for sure would be nice. Particularly if it were available with enough quantity and frequency that it wasn't terrible expensive. I'd be willing to pay more for this species than I would for most others.
> 
> I'm not convinced I'd buy it unless it was affordably priced, but it would be neat to see some Paph. jackii available.
> 
> ...



I agree with this-the salient point being mature plants. I have everything I want. They're just not mature.


----------



## BLReed (Sep 3, 2014)

Only two plants:
Paph. micranthum glanzeanum
Paph. rungsuriyanum

Two flasks:
Paph. farrieanum with really good red parents
Paph. concolor with darker yellow & round parents


----------



## NYEric (Sep 6, 2014)

BLReed said:


> Paph. micranthum glanzeanum



Isn't this really Paph. Lola Bird?


----------



## BLReed (Sep 6, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Isn't this really Paph. Lola Bird?


Not according to Gruss and Roeth,, Die Orchidee. Beiheft 2: 16-24 
(1994)


----------

